# Installing Wine on FreeBSD amd64



## adripillo (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello, I am following this guide https://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine to install Wine on my FreeBSD [size=-1]dist [dis*k*? -- Mod.][/size]. I'm getting an error when I try chroot, it says this:


```
[root /usr/src]# chroot /compat/i386
chroot: /usr/local/bin/bash: No such file or directory
```

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2013)

There's no 32 bit bash installed. Try this:

`# chroot /compat/i386 /bin/tcsh`

And I suggest not changing root's shell, especially not to something from the ports.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 24, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> There's no 32 bit bash installed. Try this:
> 
> `# chroot /compat/i386 /bin/tcsh`
> 
> And I suggest not changing root's shell, especially not to something from the ports.



thanks, now I did: 



```
# /etc/rc.d/ldconfig start
ps: /dev/null: No such file or directory
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat
a.out ldconfig path: /usr/lib/aout /usr/lib/compat/aout
```

Again got an error....


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2013)

You forgot this step:
`#  mount -t devfs devfs /dev`

Your chroot(8) environment doesn't have a /dev/ so you need to mount it yourself.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 24, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You forgot this step:
> `#  mount -t devfs devfs /dev`
> 
> Your chroot(8) environment doesn't have a /dev/ so you need to mount it yourself.



Thanks again, the guide has the steps in wrong order so.
But to not get bored again got another error while doing:


```
# mkdir -p /usr/ports; mount nfs:/usr/ports /usr/ports
mount_nfs: nfs: hostname nor servname provided, or not known
```

So sorry for ask too much, I wish I could solve my self but I do not have idea.


----------



## kpa (Jan 24, 2013)

Read the guide a bit more carefully, the comment suggests using nullfs(5) in place of NFS if you don't have NFS set up on your machine.

`# mount -t nullfs /usr/ports /compat/i386/usr/ports`

Do this before chroot(1).


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2013)

That command assumes you have an NFS server named nfs that has /usr/ports/ exported.

Before you chroot(8) do this:
`# mount -t nullfs /usr/ports /compat/i386/usr/ports/`

It will have the same result without using NFS.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks both, it is installing now, will let you know if it installed well or not.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, Wine installed fine finally. Problem is solved, thanks to all for the replies.


----------

